# gustar



## tijita

"Me gustas" tiene sentido, no?  Tambien "Me gusta ella" o "Ella me gusta" o "Me gusta ud." o "Usted me gusta" ???

...y que es lo mas usado----caerse bien/gustar/llevar con...to say that you like someone (in a platonic sense)?


----------



## roxcyn

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Poochini

"Me gustas" 
 "Me gusta ella" o "Ella me gusta" 
"Me gusta ud." o "Usted me gusta" ??? queda mas natural, pero no esta mal!

caerse bien, es usado cuando recien estas conociendo a una persona, entonces te cayo bien.
gustar, a la persona ya la conoces y te gusta (te parece linda, tenes otras inteciones con ella, queres salir).A su vez, te cae bien y te llevas bien con ella por eso te gusta.
llevar con, te podes llevar bien con un amigo, con una chica, con tu novia...


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola,
I don't understand.  Why is *"Me gustas" *correct?  My lessons says that gustar becomes either *gusta *or *gustan *depending upon whether the subject of the sentence is singular or plural.


Poochini said:


> "Me gustas"
> "Me gusta ella" o "Ella me gusta"
> "Me gusta ud." o "Usted me gusta" ??? queda mas natural, pero no esta mal!


María


----------



## micafe

tijita said:


> "Me gustas" tiene sentido, no? Tambien "Me gusta ella" o "Ella me gusta" o "Me gusta ud." o "Usted me gusta" ???
> 
> ...y que es lo mas usado----caerse bien/gustar/llevar con...to say that you like someone (in a platonic sense)?


 
All your sentences are correct.

'Gustar' is probably the most correct of all the expressions you mention but in some places, not everywhere, it has a sexual connotation, so you must be careful. The others are more informal.


----------



## micafe

Marias-espanol said:


> Hola,
> I don't understand. Why is *"Me gustas" *correct? My lessons says that gustar becomes either *gusta *or *gustan *depending upon whether the subject of the sentence is singular or plural.


 
I don't understand what you mean. 'Gustar' is conjugated like any other verb. 

*(yo) te gusto*
*(tú) le gustas (a él, a ella)*
*(él, ella, usted) me gusta*
*(nosotros) le/les gustamos (a él,ella/ellos, ellas)*
*(Ellos, ellas, ustedes) nos/me gustan (a nosotros, a mí)*

The difference is, it's not used the way* 'like'* is used in English. Think more of *'appeal'*. The subject of the verb is the other person, so to speak. 

*I like you*
*(tú) me gustas*

*You appeal to me*
*(tú) me atraes*


----------



## Marias-espanol

micafe said:


> I don't understand what you mean. 'Gustar' is conjugated like any other verb.
> 
> *(yo) te gusto*
> *(tú) le gustas (a él, a ella)*
> *(él, ella, usted) me gusta*
> *(nosotros) le/les gustamos (a él,ella/ellos, ellas)*
> *(Ellos, ellas, ustedes) nos/me gustan (a nosotros, a mí)*
> 
> The difference is, it's not used the way* 'like'* is used in English. Think more of *'appeal'*. The subject of the verb is the other person, so to speak.
> 
> *I like you*
> *(tú) me gustas*
> 
> *You appeal to me*
> *(tú) me atraes*


 
I am sorry.  I was just going by what I read.   You can find it here, http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/gustar.htm 
Maria


----------



## Marias-espanol

micafe said:


> 'Gustar'  in some places, not everywhere, it has a sexual connotation, so you must be careful. The others are more informal.


I was just wondering where does it have a sexual connotation?  I have friends from Mexico that I see almost every day.  I know "Te quiero" means "I love you"  but does it mean anything else, and are there other ways of saying "I love you"?
Muchas gracias,
Maria


----------



## micafe

Marias-espanol said:


> I am sorry. I was just going by what I read. You can find it here, http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/gustar.htm
> Maria


 
No, no. You got it wrong. The problem with the examples there is that they only use the verb in the third persons. 
It's very *tricky and confussing* when they say _"Notice that the only forms of gustar that appear are gusta and gustan, even though each of the IO pronouns is used." _

The thing is, they did use all the IO pronouns, and they are saying that the verb cannot agree with those pronouns but with the subject of the sentence which, in the case of 'gustar' in Spanish, is the thing or person that is liked, not the person that likes, as in English. 

All the examples they give use a third person subject (singular and plural). That's why you only see *'gusta'* and *'gustan'* which are the right conjugation for the third persons, but not the only ones for the verb. 

There are other cases in which theobject or person that is liked is NOT a third person. It could be the first or second persons also. In those cases, the verb has to agree with those subjects. 
Remember that with 'gustar' the IO is NOT the subject. 

So, I say *'Me gusta Pedro'*, but I can also say *'(tú) me gustas' or ' (nosotros) les gustamos (a ellos).*

What they are trying to explain is that you cannot make the verb agree with the IO, hence the examples they give as incorrect: 

_"Nos gustamos ... *incorrect!*_
_Te gustas ... *incorrect!"*_

They are incorrect from a grammatical point of view, that is, the verb is agreeing with the IO.

In real life it's another story.... I can like myself and we can like ourselves. Right? But that's not the issue here. 

They made a BIG mistake by giving only examples of the verb in the third person, and by writing that confusing paragraph I was talking about before. 

*I hope I didn't confuse you more....*


----------



## micafe

Marias-espanol said:


> I was just wondering where does it have a sexual connotation? I have friends from Mexico that I see almost every day. I know "Te quiero" means "I love you" but does it mean anything else, and are there other ways of saying "I love you"?
> Muchas gracias,
> Maria


 
I couldn't tell you where it has a sexual connotation, but I've heard people saying that word shouldn't be used. It's not my case, I consider it a normal word.

As for 'I love you', the most familiar way to say it is 'te quiero', but if you want to sound more poetic, 'te amo' is a beautiful expresion. It's a shame people don't use it much in everyday life. It's usually used in Literature.


----------



## heidita

A mí en esta página me gustan varias personas, en el foro un montón. Estoy enamorada de mogollón de gente entonces, Lazarus, Maruja, mhp.....

*NO* tiene normalmente connotación sexual, sino de afecto o de interés.


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:


> A mí en esta página me gustan varias personas, en el foro un montón. Estoy enamorada de mogollón de gente entonces, Lazarus, Maruja, mhp.....
> 
> *NO* tiene normalmente connotación sexual, sino de afecto o de interés.


 

Por la parte que me toca, lo siento Heidi, yo no estoy enamorada de ti. No digo que no me gustes, pero de ahí a estar enamorada...


----------



## xOoeL

_"Nos gustamos ... *incorrect!*_
_Te gustas ... *incorrect!"*_

Sólo una aclaración:
"Nos gustamos" es correcto
Me gusta + Le gusto = Nos gustamos
Él/ella me gusta a mí y yo le gusto a él/ella, hay reciprocidad, por lo que *Nos gustamos* es correcto.

De todas formas voy a tratar de aclarar más la conjugación del verbo.
El verbo es gustar.  Y el sujeto es la persona/cosa que "produce placer" a los demás.
Yo gusto (a la gente, en general).
Tú gustas.
Él/ella/esto gusta.  (La papiroflexia gusta mucho).
Nosotros gustamos.
Vosotros gustáis.
Ellos/ellas/esto gustan.  (Las casas grandes gustan.  Los payasos gustan a los niños (complemento indirecto). 

Aparte, se puede incluir el complemento indirecto, que indica "a quién" le produce "placer" el sujeto.
Yo me/te/le/os/les gusto.
Vosotros me/le/les gustáis.   (A los niños les gustan los payasos)

Y como última consideración, en las formas de plural se puede indicar reciprocidad.
Nosotros nos gustamos (entre nosotros).
Vosotros os gustáis.
Ellos se gustan.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Muchas gracias micafe y xOoeL,
I am so glad you explained gustar to me, I didn't understand.  I thought it was an irregular verb and there was an exception.  Now I know it is just like the others.  You really don't know how much you have helped me.  You are lifesaver.  
Thanks again,
Maria


----------



## jdenson

xOoeL said:


> _"Nos gustamos ... *incorrect!*_
> _Te gustas ... *incorrect!"*_
> 
> Sólo una aclaración:
> "Nos gustamos" es correcto
> Me gusta + Le gusto = Nos gustamos
> Él/ella me gusta a mí y yo le gusto a él/ella, hay reciprocidad, por lo que *Nos gustamos* es correcto.


Hi xOoeL,
Just as _nos gustamos_ is correct grammatically, would not _te gustas_ be correct in the following?:
Te gustas mucho a ti mismo. Eres tan egoísta. 
JD


----------



## xOoeL

YES.
You can use it also in reflexive form.
I realized after my post, but I thought it was not very important.

So, "Te gustas" is correct (that means that you are very happy of being as you are, you have a lot of self-confidence or you are a bit narcissist).  Hence, "Nos gustamos" have two possible meanings:
I like you and you like me, or
I like myself and you like yourself:  we are very proud of being as we are!! 

The same with "Os gustáis" and "Se gustan".

It's possible to avoid confusion adding something like "entre nosotros/vosotros/ellos" for the first meaning and "a mí/ti/sí/vosotros/nosotros mismo(s)".
Nos gustamos entre nosotros = I like you and you like me.
Nos gustamos a nosotros mismos =  I like myself and you like yourself

If there is no possible confusion, you should not say "¡Se gusta tanto a sí mismo!" or "Me gusto a mí mismo" because it's redundant (but there is not anything grammatically wrong in it and you can use it if you want to remark the fact).


----------



## heidita

jdenson said:


> Hi xOoeL,
> Just as _nos gustamos_ is correct grammatically, would not _te gustas_ be correct in the following?:
> Te gustas mucho a ti misma. Eres tan egoísta.
> JD


 
Yes, correct yes, but very unususal.

I sometimes say:

¡Hay que ver cómo me gusto! ¡Soy maravillosa! 

But that is very unsusal too, though right of course!


----------



## xOoeL

Heidita, if you say "hay que ver cómo me gusto", and I also say that, then it's not so unusual!!.


----------



## jdenson

xOoeL said:


> YES.
> You can use it also in reflexive form.
> I realized after my post, but I thought it was not very important.
> 
> So, "Te gustas" is correct (that means that you are very happy of being as you are, you have a lot of self-confidence or you are a bit narcissist).  Hence, "Nos gustamos" have two possible meanings:
> I like you and you like me, or
> I like myself and you like yourself:  we are very proud of being as we are!!


Thanks a lot! As I'm sure you know, words like _gustar_ are very confusing for English speakers.
JD


----------



## jdenson

heidita said:


> Yes, correct yes, but very unususal.
> 
> I sometimes say:
> 
> ¡Hay que ver cómo me gusto! ¡Soy maravillosa!
> 
> But that is very unsusal too, though right of course!


Thanks, Heidita,
I'm adding this to my list of favorite phrases.
JD


----------



## xOoeL

I know.  The only thing you have to remember is that the subject is the "liked" person/thing, but it's usually put at the end and repeated before as a pronoun.  The IO is the people who "likes" and usually goes before.

Standard form:
Los helados me gustan (a mí)
(  subject ) (IO) (verb) (IO)
You can drop "a mí", but not "me"

The usual way is just the opposite:
(A mí )me gustan los helados
  (IO) (IO) (verb) ( subject )

I love ice creams!!

¡Suerte!


----------



## roxcyn

Just think of the verb as *to be pleasing* = *gustar*.

Some examples:

*Me* *gustas*.
*You are pleasing* *to me
*
In English we say "to like," but the verb literally means *to be pleasing*.  Think of the verb like that and you will master the gustar structure.

I like to eat pizza.  = To eat pizza is pleasing to me.
Me gusta comer pizza.  

He likes her = *She is pleasing* *to him*.

*A él* *le* *gusta

*I like my parents =* My parents are pleasing* *to me*.

*Me gustan mis padres*.

Notice in the pleasing stucture, when the thing that is pleasing is plural, the verb is in the plural: my parent*s* *are* pleasing to me, just like in Spanish, the verb is in the plural: Me gust*an* mis padres.

I hope those examples make sense 
*
*


----------



## xOoeL

Hola, roxcyn.
Creo que todos los hablantes de inglés te tienen que estar agradecidos, porque acabas de dar la clave para que entiendan esta estructura.  ¡Felicidades!

Por otra parte, voy a hacerte dos pequeñas correcciones, ya que lo pides en tu firma:
-   I like my parents = My parents are pleasing to me.
    Me gustan mis padres.

-   Soy un hombre y a veces me equivoco porque me fío de mi corazón.  Favor de corregir los errores.  Gracias.
Lo de "favor" está bastante mal.  Te ofrezco dos alternativas de tantas posibles:
Por favor, corregid los/mis errores
 Hagan el favor de corregir los/mis errores.  
PD: Me gusta más "mis errores"


----------



## micafe

xOoeL said:


> Por favor, corregid los/mis errores
> Hagan el favor de corregir los/mis errores.
> PD: Me gusta más "mis errores"


 
Hay uno mejor que es la forma habitual de decirlo en español:

*Por favor, corregidme los errores*
*Por favor corríjanme los errores. *
*Hagan el favor de corregirme los errores. *

¿De acuerdo?

_<<PD: No entiendo qué quiere decir: "Hoy uno mejor"_

Perdona, fue un error de escritura. Me parece que era bastante obvio lo que yo quería decir... Digo yo, no?


----------



## xOoeL

De acuerdo.  Yo es que puse sólo las más parecidas. 
El "me" hace que no tengas que moner "mis".

PD: No entiendo qué quiere decir: "Hoy uno mejor"


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias a todos por corregirme los errores 

Cada día sigo aprendiendo


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> De acuerdo. Yo es que puse sólo las más parecidas.
> El "me" hace que no tengas que poner "mis".
> 
> PD: No entiendo qué quiere decir: "Hoy uno mejor"


 
Jolín, lo que me ha costado encontrarlo: xoel, ha querido decir:

HAY UNO MEJOR.

_HAY_ en vez de _HOY._

Sin embargo, no sé si se refiere a la _expresión o frase_, entonces querría decir hay una mejor.


----------

